# Oakley sonnenbrillen sale !!!



## freeclimbfreak (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Habe nur noch wenige Oakley Sonnenbrillen, die ich euch nun hier direkt 
anbieten möchte.
Preise nochmal ordentlich gesenkt! Schlagt zu!
Alle Brillen sind Neu und OVP. Bei Interesse und bei Fragen zu ebay Auktionen schreibt einfach eine PN an 
mich.



Oakley Crosshair S, 05-977, Rahmen:S Wire Berry Gläser:G40 Black Gradient
NEU und OVP für 45Euro statt 179Euro UVP








---
Oakley Crosshair S, 05-975, Rahmenolished Gold Gläser:VR 28 Gold Iridium
NEU und OVP für 49Euro statt 179Euro UVP








---
Oakley Square Wire New, 05-985, Rahmenewter Glas:Warm Grey Mit
Federscharnier
Neu und OVP für 99Euro statt 199Euro UVP









---
Oakley M-Frame, 09-509, Rahmen: Jet Black Gläser: Black Iridium
Neu und OVP für 79Euro statt 195Euro UVP









---
Oakley Minute 2.0, 04-519, Rahmenolished White Gläser:G30 Black 
Iridium - H
Neu und OVP für 69Euro statt 145Euro UVP









Gruß


----------



## freeclimbfreak (23. Mai 2009)

UPDATE!
Da ein Käufer abgesprungen ist, weil er gerade doch nicht so liquide ist 
wie er dachte...
... sind diese 3 Modelle wieder zu haben!

Oakley Minute 2.0 Damson, Sondermodell, Rahmen: Damson Gläser: Black 
Iridium
NEU und OVP für 79Euro statt 169Euro UVP
Bild 1: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc03262udyt.jpg
Bild 2: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc03268xd78.jpg

Oakley Oil Rig - T-pain, 24-004, Rahmen: Polished White Glas: Black Iridium
NEU und OVP für 79Euro satt 159Euro UVP -> RESERVIERT!
Bild 1: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc03204xhvn.jpg
Bild 2: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc03209mj2e.jpg

Oakley Oil Rig, 03-494, Rahmenolished Black Gläser: G40 Black Gradient
NEU und OVP für 75Euro statt 159Euro UVP
Bild 1: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc030903kyi.jpg
Bild 2: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc03091sh5o.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanya (23. Mai 2009)

Hiho!

Funzen die Links nur bei mir nicht?


----------



## gabs (23. Mai 2009)

nein, das hat hier aber auch nichts zu suchen!


----------



## freeclimbfreak (23. Mai 2009)

Jetzt funktionieren die Links


----------

